# Back tension releases



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

If you can learn to shoot a back tension release properly. And this is a BIG IF you will definately be a better shot.:darkbeer:


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

It will most definatly tighten up your groups once you learn to shot it. Dont expect over night results it could take a while to really learn to use a BT properly


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes for sure youll be a better shot. However expect a time frame where at first youll proabbly be shooitng great, then a small time where you wont be on consistently, then again youll be shooting nock busting groups. I call it a learning curve with a BT release.


----------



## rjjacob (Sep 6, 2005)

It takes alittle time to learn to shoot a b/t release but if your like me I like my caliper release for hunting you might want to try a bernies cant punch you can even shoot 3d and target with it I shot 3 spot with it and shoot 290 299 22 to 27 xs with mine


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anyone switch back and forth from wrist caliper to bt release, is there a downfall to this, is it going to mess up my anchor or form. I shoot well with my caliper as is so I'm worried about just switching to a bt for spot and 3d shooting in the off season


----------



## Newbie TG (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't know if I'm normal but I can't shoot back tension and caliper releases on the same bow. I can't seem to find the right anchor point. So in my opinion if you have two bows it is easy to switch back and forth, I hunt with caliper and 3-D with BT. I think that hunting with a backtension would be hard because I have a harder time getting it to release when I'm aming down out of my treestand. But backtension realeases shrank my group size noticably so it's worth a shot.


----------



## Dan-O (Dec 24, 2006)

If you take the time to learn to shoot a BT, you will shoot everything better. Even guns. The mental aspects of making a perfect release are more important than the type of release you shoot. You can shoot a caliper using back-tension if you know how. Same with the thumb trigger types. Learn to concentrate on aiming and release subconsciously.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*BT is an awesome tool*

It has definately made me a better shot. But again as previously posted, it will take some time to get used to it. Don't get frustrated when first attempting BT. It'll come, just give it a chance. 

WhitBri, I do switch back and forth from a BT release to an index finger release. I am not as consistant with it but the difference is very minute. When the opportunity comes to shoot a deer my shooting a index trigger release won't be the reason if I miss!


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

*Back tension*

You can shoot BT on a triggered caliper release with a little discipline. No switching back and forth for hunting/3D and more control i.e. no accidental misfires. Just look Michael Braden all you need is a heavy trigger setting and some practice.


----------



## cave_canem (Dec 28, 2006)

I started shooting back tension probably 3-4 weeks ago for target. I have already seen a marked improvement in my shooting, although one day it feels good and the next it can feel all wrong. I have forced myself to stick with it even when I am frustrated and think about going back to a trigger release.

The biggest thing that I find a BT release helps me with is pulling through the shot rather than sometimes "slapping" the trigger. I will hunt this year (for the first time with a bow) using a wrist caliper or a thumb release. I have talked to several people that use BT for hunting, but they said that they have also missed deer as the animal moved before they were able to finsih there shot sequence. Plus, if you are shooting a clicker on the BT, that will be a dead giveaway to the animal!

Just my 2 cents, hope it helps...


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Backtension*



WhitBri said:


> I recently joined an archery club and shooting league. A lot of the guys shoot back tension release and I have heard a lot of them say I would shoot better if I switched from my caliper release to a back tension. I wouldn't say I'm the best shot in the world by far but I still compete with some that do shoot the back tension. Is the change really that noticable? Does anyone use these to hunt with, because my end goal of target shooting is to put a whitetail on the wall, and if not is it good to switch back and forth. Any ideas



At the risk of getting flamed, I'm going to disagree with most of the above posts... If you have form flaws that lead to you not shooting as well as you would like, then fixing the form flaws will help you shoot better. If it takes going to a different release, which might be a back tension release, then a back tension might help... but then again, it might make things worse.

My opinion, is that if you are currently shooting to your expectations or goals, the confidence and consistency is much more of a factor than getting better. If there is a need to improve, then by all means some changes might be necessary but it is most likely form mechanics that need improved... not the type of release you choose to shoot.

good luck and don't listen to your buddies, just out shoot them...

thenson


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Myth buster Michael Braden...*



Va bowhunter said:


> You can shoot BT on a triggered caliper release with a little discipline. No switching back and forth for hunting/3D and more control i.e. no accidental misfires. Just look Michael Braden all you need is a heavy trigger setting and some practice.




well stated...

thenson


----------



## 1honestarcher (Dec 16, 2006)

*Be realistic*

I shoot a BT release and it saved me from a life of archery torture. Now, I'm shooting mid-upper 290's and getting better.

However, we have a guy who shoots in our league and consistently outshoots even the BT users and he shoots a caliper release.

If you are asking for help and need help, I can understand someone offering advice. However, if you are satisfied and achieve your archery goals then why switch? Afterall, if you are wanting pure accuracy then I could probably make an argument that you would be better off shooting a cross bow with a Nikon scope on it. But that probably wouldn't be as enjoyable to you or meet your archery goals any more than what you have now.

The moral of the story: if you are accurate under pressure and enjoy shooting your caliper, tell your BT buddies to take up golf. Shoot the release that works for you and meets your goals and expectations.

The point of it all is to enjoy your sport, share with as many people as possible and let others enjoy theirs.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Why should our sport be any different. Ask 100 people and we will get 100 different answers....:wink: 

I shoot consistantly in the mid 290's and I use a trigger release. I could see where a BT might be a better route to go but I cant seem to bring myself to use one. It is a very strange device at first....


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

I've tried bt for 3yrs I just can't get comfortable .If you want to jerk a bt you can .I shoot a thumb release with a heavy spring it can be shot like a bt only with more control and confidence.you have to find whats comfortable for you and stick with it.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

RHOADZ said:


> I've tried bt for 3yrs I just can't get comfortable .If you want to jerk a bt you can .I shoot a thumb release with a heavy spring it can be shot like a bt only with more control and confidence.you have to find whats comfortable for you and stick with it.


You just spelled it out very well. I also shoot a thumb trigger. You need discip[line to shoot a thunmb button. If you watch me shoot my hand never moves. But my back slowly tenses to set the release off. I shot a 290 last night on a vegas face. Woohoo:wink:


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

I have been shooting a Scott little bitty goose for years using BT and now shooting an overkill the same way with BT and "theson" is right, If you per fect shooting a caliper release using back tension to trigger it this is the best of both worlds. The reason why so many are going to purely BT is because the can't purfect the correct way to shoot a caliper using BT. IMHO.:zip:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

rcher said:


> I have been shooting a Scott little bitty goose for years using BT and now shooting an overkill the same way with BT and "theson" is right, If you per fect shooting a caliper release using back tension to trigger it this is the best of both worlds. The reason why so many are going to purely BT is because the can't purfect the correct way to shoot a caliper using BT. IMHO.:zip:


A t handle witha button is the same thing. Harder to punch with my thummb then my index though:wink:


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

whitbri, I am no expert wouldn't claim to be even if I was. I have been using a BT release for the last 4 months. It is very difficult to use a BT release correctly just starting out. 
Here is my take on it. When I was using a caliper release and "punching" the trigger I could shoot with anyone on some days. I am not talking about judging distances on a 3-d course I am talking about standing at the practice range flinging some arrows. It didn't matter if was 20 yards or 50 yards I could walk up and pull all the arrows out with one hand. If I was off on that day then I couldn't group arrows in the same zip code.
Since I have been using the BT release I have found that my shooting is very consistant. I haven't gotten to the point where I can stack arrows as tight as I did with a caliper release (when I was on) but I never have those days where my group is all over the place.
Has it made me a better shooter? Yes I feel like it has. I am alot more consistant than I used to be and with time I think my groups will continue to tighten up. Good luck and keep me posted on how it goes for ya.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

1wayin said:


> whitbri, I am no expert wouldn't claim to be even if I was. I have been using a BT release for the last 4 months. It is very difficult to use a BT release correctly just starting out.
> Here is my take on it. When I was using a caliper release and "punching" the trigger I could shoot with anyone on some days. I am not talking about judging distances on a 3-d course I am talking about standing at the practice range flinging some arrows. It didn't matter if was 20 yards or 50 yards I could walk up and pull all the arrows out with one hand. If I was off on that day then I couldn't group arrows in the same zip code.
> Since I have been using the BT release I have found that my shooting is very consistant. I haven't gotten to the point where I can stack arrows as tight as I did with a caliper release (when I was on) but I never have those days where my group is all over the place.
> Has it made me a better shooter? Yes I feel like it has. I am alot more consistant than I used to be and with time I think my groups will continue to tighten up. Good luck and keep me posted on how it goes for ya.


Thats the advantage. Aty first the scores will suffer but they will still be conistent. No 20 point fluctuations. Stick with it:darkbeer:


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

njshadowwalker said:


> Thats the advantage. Aty first the scores will suffer but they will still be conistent. No 20 point fluctuations. Stick with it:darkbeer:



Which BT releases do you guys prefer to use?


----------



## LEADWORKS (Apr 6, 2006)

I prefer the Scott Longhorn III finger, but I've seen others that I'd like too. More importantly, I like releases that have the simple hinge design for shooting purely with backtension.

The reason for this is that I don't want to have to do _anything_ with my release hand, not squeeze a trigger, not even push a safety button. I just want to be able to let my hand relax while I hold tension at full draw. I don't want to have to consciously think about starting to activate my release, because that just takes my conscious away from aiming and disturbs my mental focus. When I use a backtension release, I just hold tension at full draw with everything relaxed except my back muscles, and i wait, wait, wait, wait while aiming until POW it goes off and I'm in the X... if I remembered to stay relaxed that is.

Now, I won't hunt with my pure backtension release, because if you are using the release properly, you will have a surprise release and therefor won't know when it is going to go off. So, you'd have an extra thing to worry about when aiming on that deer. I use a caliper for hunting.


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

I learned to shoot back tension with a Sweet spot by Truball. I switched to a Tru tension and now can shoot back tension with any release. I am shooting a Carter Quickie 1+ with the heavy spring and use bt to fire it. It takes someone to teach you what b/t is before it will come together. My scores and my consistency has improved very much with b/t. Get someone to help you learn how to shoot b/t properly and you will be able to shoot it with any release.


----------



## Dan-O (Dec 24, 2006)

*BT Release...*

I'm shooting the same one as Leadworks. I love it. I've had several others that I liked and shot real well including: Stanislawski Sahara, Tru-Ball Tru-Tension 3. I see a lot of guys shooting Zenith releases too.


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

If you have no trigger/target panic issues to deal with, there is no shame in using a standard hunting release. If you practice your form as much as you practice hitting bull's eye's, the caliper releases can be used with exceptional accuracy. One of the biggest intentions of the BTR is for target panic issues. I suffer from target panic in the worst possible way. After loosing 3D's in a LARGE way and missing a nice desert mulie due to target/trigger panic, I switched to a BTR. The very first time I drew back and fired, I flinched. Scince then I have NEVER and I meen never flinched aor "punched" the trigger. That is a figure of speech scince you cant typically punch a BTR. The point is that with a BTR, you dont anticipate the shot. Every shot is a suprise. The bottom line is that if you are getting along with a caliper release, use it. If not, go to a BTR. If your form is suffering yet your not suffering from target panic, then practice your form. IE: shoot point blank into a bail with your eyes closed. You will feel your mistakes. Fix em and practice your form. Then shoot. You will watch your groups shrink.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

If I didn't hunt out of a tree stand I would use a BT release all year long.I think If you tried it and stuck with it for a while you would get better results.However at first don't be surprissed to see your scores go down.This is the point when most give up but after a while if you get the hang of it you will surpass your old scores.Remember you will only get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion I wouldn't mind trying a pure BT release from reading the posts from you guys and picking the brains of a couple guys that shoot them that I trust. I guess my question is what to buy/ where. I would love to save some money and buy on here but I could touch the release first, should I go to a shop and test some out first or is a BTR a BTR and just buy one.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

I have seen a huge difference in my shooting. I have been to the shooting schools to learn back tension the right way. I only use the back tension for target shooting though and rely on the trigger release for hunting.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

3D-Nut said:


> If you have no trigger/target panic issues to deal with, there is no shame in using a standard hunting release. If you practice your form as much as you practice hitting bull's eye's, the caliper releases can be used with exceptional accuracy. One of the biggest intentions of the BTR is for target panic issues. I suffer from target panic in the worst possible way. After loosing 3D's in a LARGE way and missing a nice desert mulie due to target/trigger panic, I switched to a BTR. The very first time I drew back and fired, I flinched. Scince then I have NEVER and I meen never flinched aor "punched" the trigger. That is a figure of speech scince you cant typically punch a BTR. The point is that with a BTR, you dont anticipate the shot. Every shot is a suprise. The bottom line is that if you are getting along with a caliper release, use it. If not, go to a BTR. If your form is suffering yet your not suffering from target panic, then practice your form. IE: shoot point blank into a bail with your eyes closed. You will feel your mistakes. Fix em and practice your form. Then shoot. You will watch your groups shrink.
> 
> Hope that helps some.


I am a perfect example of this statement!!!! I have tried 4 different BT releases 4 different times over the last year. Everytime I would buy one and try it I would end up selling it and saying "I am not buying another one of those again!!" Then a few weeks later I would tell myself "You can do it, just stick with it!!" And I would end up selling it!!! 

The thing is, the only reason I was trying them is b/c you hear eveyone saying that to be a target shooter you need to use one!! Well, I am shooting a trigger release and my average in one league is 292 and 293 in the other....I do not, nor ever have had targic panic....So, I am sticking with my trigger release!!!!


----------



## LEADWORKS (Apr 6, 2006)

WhitBri said:


> I've come to the conclusion I wouldn't mind trying a pure BT release from reading the posts from you guys and picking the brains of a couple guys that shoot them that I trust. I guess my question is what to buy/ where. I would love to save some money and buy on here but I could touch the release first, should I go to a shop and test some out first or is a BTR a BTR and just buy one.


no, a BTR is not a BTR. They are all different in the way they feel. You should go to a pro shop and try each one out. I'm serious, you don't want to buy one and then it not fit you quite right.


----------



## ToxDoc (Feb 6, 2007)

*form vs function*

Most, and by most I would guess 999 out of 1000, people don't routinely switch between a back tension and a calipur style release, primarily because once they master one they stick with it.

There are a few hard core individuals, however, who can and will transition between styles depending on what they are doing. These guys and even fewer gals are most likely target archers who bowhunt. Very few go the other way and completely switch shooting styles, unless they compete in both BHFS and Open Freestyle divisions, depending on mood. 

I began my release experience with a scott calipur. I used this exclusively as a novice through intermediate archer. I still hunt with it, as it has a wrist strap and I don't lose it while stalking or climbing to my stand. As I got into taret archery I moved to an old Browning Quad (remember those?) It was a hand held release with a rope and hook mechanism that could be fired by either thumb or pinky triggers. As my comrades, peers and I began to get off the porch and score with the bigger target "dogs", I moved to a 3 finger stan and dedicated myself to learning back tension. It was not until I developed consistency with the stan that I broke my 299 indoor barrier on a consistent basis, and it was with that same stan I got my first 60X on an indoor NFAA 5 Spot target.

When I purchased a Carter Big Kid, for Outdoor Field shooting, It was because it had the exact same profile as my three finger stan. It came with a thumb trigger, but as I had shot the stan to the point of competency, I shot the carter with the same back tension I used with the stan. My groups have always been the same with either release to the point I use them inter-changeably when practicing and sometimes even during competition.

Since I put a loop on my bow string, I have used the Scott, Stan and Carter interchangeably and have always shot the same groups. This is, however, and I say again, NOT THE NORM. 

IMO, it could be considered an evolutionary process in my own case. I was once told by a mentor, "practice does not make perfect but perfect practice does". I took this to mean "Once I had learned proper shooting form and had practiced it to repeatable consistency, it did not matter as much (within reason) what equipment I used, so long as *I* remained consistent".

Good Luck and Shoot Straight


----------



## Dan-O (Dec 24, 2006)

*BT Release...*

Hey Toxdoc- I'm that guy that does switch back from one to the other.(only for hunting though) Once I learned the mental aspects of making a subconscioius release, my shooting improved greatly. I shot a controlled punch for years and didn't even know I was doing it. It is definitely not a short term fix for bad form or TP, but if you stick with it you will be a better archer. You will never achieve your true potential for accuracy by commanding the shot. You can only concentrate on one thing at a time.(fact not fiction) I only concentrate on aiming and I release subconsciously. Now I can shoot any release without punching it. I swear it has made me a better pistol and rifle shot too. I just aim, aim, aim, and then bang- the shot is gone. This has been a good thread with lots of good info. Thanks to all.


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

I have yet to try back tension, but my first 2 scores at spots have been a 299 27X's and tonight a shot 299 39X's with my good ol huntin release. I think it is mental!!! I could be way wrong, but I am happy with my Tru Ball Cyclops


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I shoot a t handle for target and a caliper for hunting. I can shoot either of the two on two different bows with the same results.

Its all a mental game.


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

pabuck,

I am glad you dont have target panic issues. So many shooters today feel that they have to use a BTR to fit in with the target crowd, or that they are not serious target guys if they dont use them. The bottom line is that they all work and if used right they all work well. A shooter, whether target or hunter should use the release that they are most comfortable with, even if it is a caliper type. The problem for most lies with their form. A BTR wont fix their form. Only practice can fix that. If guys arent shooting as good as they want it is doubtfull that a BTR will help them shoot any better, that is unless the reason they arent shooting good is from target panic issues, which contributes to flinching and punching the trigger. If these problems dont exist, and the form is right, then pick a release based on what works best for you and not whats popular or what makes other look at you like youre a pro. I shoot a BTR for all my shooting including hunting. Not because I want to be like the good guys, but because it is all that I can use and still hit my target! Otherwise I am doomed.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I started using a BT for Spots this January and it has really improved my shooting. I have always tried to shoot my caliper with BT but it is very hard to learn on that style release. I am still using my caliper on the 3D range and since using the straight BT for Spots my caliper release has gotten better. Doubt I would ever use a pure BT release for hunting but who knows.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Can any one tell me if the Tru Ball Tru tension or BT Gold are any good, I see they are a lot less money then the Stan's and such. Just seeing if they are worth a try.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

WhitBri said:


> Can any one tell me if the Tru Ball Tru tension or BT Gold are any good, I see they are a lot less money then the Stan's and such. Just seeing if they are worth a try.


I just ordered a tru ball BT Gold ultra 2 finger....

Ill let ya know. The stans 2 fingers are freaking awesome shooters though.


----------

